# Cash in the house



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I am starting to keep some cash in the house, I was wondering how much you guys have on hand or if you don't want to share what do you think is a good amount to keep around in case of emergency?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

If I were to keep cash in the house it would be at least a grand. Look into discreet stash spots like electrical outlets, light switches, bored out books, ac vents, gun safes, etc. You can also stash silver and gold the same way. Cash on hand can be essential for last minute preps and also little emergencies that pop up in life, like if your transmission blew out or your fridge took a dump... just make sure it is stored securely. Opsec is vital for this one..


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

we have about $16,000 ,,,,, $15,140 of that is in monopoly money which will be the next reserve currency


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

We have a few hundred, and it's distributed. Not in hugely tricky places because frankly, we forget where we put stuff like that, but some here and some there. I can't imagine any thief being patient enough to find much of it. I keep some in things we usually have with us when we travel anyway, because it's also nice to have then.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Ooooooooo!!!! Arklatex has a grand in his house!!! When are you going on vacation?!!!

I KEEP NO MONEY IN MY HOUSE!!! I LOVE THE BANKS!!! hehe


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Assuming you've got a very secure place I think keeping a wad of cash in the house is a good idea. In most SHTF situations for the first few hours or days cash will be king for getting a few last minute items or fuel.

Just wish I had a wad of extra cash to keep around the house.... think I'm going to try the lottery.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Put a $20 in each of your cars glove compartments or consoles. In your home keep it in your go bag or in your ammo boxes.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mish said:


> Ooooooooo!!!! Arklatex has a grand in his house!!! When are you going on vacation?!!!
> 
> I KEEP NO MONEY IN MY HOUSE!!! I LOVE THE BANKS!!! hehe


Lmao!!! If you can get past the neighbors watching out for me, the trail cams, the pack of dogs, the pissed off people in the house, the booby traps, and still manage to find the goods... then I commend you for your efforts!

And before you say it, yes I said BOOBY!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Lmao!!! If you can get past the neighbors watching out for me, the trail cams, the pack of dogs, the pissed off people in the house, the booby traps, and still manage to find the goods... then I commend you for your efforts!
> 
> And before you say it, yes I said BOOBY!


I'm a ninja...just sayin


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mish said:


> I'm a ninja...just sayin


Isn't that kunoichi? Lol


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

My ex wives are watching my money for me.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Dubyagee said:


> My ex wives are watching my money for me.


Don't you learn from your mistakes?


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

I would like to HAVE some money to keep around,


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

No money, no guns, no ammo, no food, no water, not much of anything here..... move along.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Mish said:


> Don't you learn from your mistakes?


I never learn. Lawyers love me though.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

whoppo said:


> No money, no guns, no ammo, no food, no water, not much of anything here..... move along.


Lies!!!! I'm coming to your house first!!! hehe


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Cash on hand, in tens and twenties, is prudent for those "first few days" as mentioned earlier.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah I am good with where I will keep it, I was looking for an approximate amount that I should keep.


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

I can make about as much interest on my money as the banks are paying if I keep it in a sock in a drawer in my bedroom. To me the real question is how much to keep in the bank................ which on a monthly basis would be about what I need to pay the bills. 

I hate banks. They are like the government and lawyers, their goals is to bleed you dry, right down to the last drop.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Definitely keep some cash on hand at home, along with my silver. It's the kind of thing I want to make sure I have my hands on and don't want to have to fight my way to and from the bank to get them.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

jeff70 said:


> I would like to HAVE some money to keep around,


You beat me to it.I was gonna say "what money?".lol


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

i think it should be a sliding scale based on whats put away already, not getting any interest anyway?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I have a safe for the firearms, so putting a few bucks in there seems like less of an issue than the firearms. I keep about enough for a grocery store run. Perhaps more importantly, in most of my emergency plans, the first step is hit the ATM. Lots of folks seem to think in terms of EMPs where everything fails all at once with no warning, but in many scenarios there is either a bit of warning or things may take anywhere from a few hours to days to fail. Banks have very strong emergency plans and are more likely to remain operational longer than most of your local services.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I stick with precious metals: brass, copper, lead, steel and aluminum.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

We have a safe that we keep some in... mostly though we have silver in US and Canadian coinage... call it junk if you want to


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

We usually have around $1,000 laying around the house. In some previous emergencies, the first things that goes down the tubes are the banks closing. Also it's handy to have if I just want to grab some cash for convenience sake. I really don't like going to ATM machines if I can help it, seems like a good place to get robbed.

Too much money to keep in the house? If someone broke into my house, would I rather have them steal cash or firearms? Does that mean I shouldn't keep firearms at home because someone might break into my gun safe? A long time ago, a grand was allot of money, now although not chump change, it's not really that much either.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Stop at the bank and ask how much cash you can have out of your account. In a non emergency situation. Let alone when there is a panic run on the bank.

I just sold a sled for $6200 and they would only give me $5000 cash. When I tried to cash the cashiers check. They could give me another check for $1200 but only 5k in cash. No they wouldn't just cash the $1200 check today. So how much will they give you when there is a run on the bank??

Back during the Y2K scare I tried to buy a car that night and the bank wouldn't give me any cash. After talking to the manager and threatening to close all my accounts they finally gave me $2000. Which wasn't enough and I lost out on a hell of a deal. Guy was panic selling the car and of course wouldn't sell it for half price the next day. Once everything was "ok".

If you think you will be able to cash out your account in an emergency your wrong. You will end up like all the sheople broke outside the bank banging on the door. Unless your were smart enough to get the small amounts out now and put the money in a safe deposit box or whatever. If you actually have any money. Wish I did cause that's what I'd do.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, keep some cash at home.
How much?, only you can answer that.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2014)

I try to keep several hundred in the house. For those of you who don't have it try taking out 2 or 3 dollars every time you go to the grocery store and use your ATM or debit card you would be surprised how fast it will ad up and you don't really notice it missing from the bank account.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Keep some cash in the safe at home, not too much. You should already be prepped after all. 
In a true shtf scenario cash will have value for only a short period of time until folks realize what has happened, the govt can't or won't back it up. Then you might as well use it for kindling. I believe they're just waiting for the opportunity to bring in the Amero.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Stop at the bank and ask how much cash you can have out of your account. In a non emergency situation. Let alone when there is a panic run on the bank.
> 
> I just sold a sled for $6200 and they would only give me $5000 cash. When I tried to cash the cashiers check. They could give me another check for $1200 but only 5k in cash. No they wouldn't just cash the $1200 check today. So how much will they give you when there is a run on the bank??
> 
> ...


You are now talking about amounts that get into money laundering concerns. Thank the Feds for that issue.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> Keep some cash in the safe at home, not too much. You should already be prepped after all.
> In a true shtf scenario cash will have value for only a short period of time until folks realize what has happened, the govt can't or won't back it up. Then you might as well use it for kindling. I believe they're just waiting for the opportunity to bring in the Amero.


If they can't back it you have one situation. To suggest they won't implies a deliberate reneging, which would lead to an immediate fall of the government, i.e. the government committing an act of willful self destruction. I consider that unlikely and certainly not a reason to vary the amount of cash I keep in the house.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Stop at the bank and ask how much cash you can have out of your account. In a non emergency situation. Let alone when there is a panic run on the bank.
> 
> I just sold a sled for $6200 and they would only give me $5000 cash. When I tried to cash the cashiers check. They could give me another check for $1200 but only 5k in cash. No they wouldn't just cash the $1200 check today. So how much will they give you when there is a run on the bank??
> 
> ...


Chipper brings up a very good point.

Sometime last year or maybe back in late 2013, I posted about my experience trying to take out some money from one of my accounts. I don't remember exactly how much it was but I know it was well over 10k. I had a 19 year relationship with the bank and yet because of Dodd/Frank they would not or could not hand over MY money. I would not take no for an answer and they ended up giving me half at the branch that I started and sending me clear across town to another branch to get the rest. I was royally pissed.

FUBAR


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I had the same experience with banks not giving you the money you have in there. I had a CD at one bank and switched to another bank that was closer, one that i had my first account at since 9 or 10 years old. Then i try to take it out of that bank and no good. It gets to the point that they will give me NO cash over the counter. wound up using the atm every two days, then the limit in that was 200 per. Haven't been inside that bank in a decade. 

Is it my money or not? Give me my money!?!?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Stop at the bank and ask how much cash you can have out of your account. In a non emergency situation. Let alone when there is a panic run on the bank.
> 
> I just sold a sled for $6200 and they would only give me $5000 cash. When I tried to cash the cashiers check. They could give me another check for $1200 but only 5k in cash. No they wouldn't just cash the $1200 check today. So how much will they give you when there is a run on the bank??
> 
> ...


Years ago I had my mad money stashed in the house. One Sunday, I get a call from in-laws, they need to bail out their "not to normal" slow son. Fortunately I had enough. Since then, I've tucked more away, just a little at a time. I went with mostly ones and fives, but also have tens and a few twenties. Reason for lots of ones: It will make TP after it loses its value as currency.


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

Sadly, once you stick the money in the bank it is not really your money any longer. It is an investment in the bank. LOL 

If we actually had a SHTF event the banks would close and restrict withdrawals. As other posters have described there are already lots of restrictions on how much of "your money" you can take out during the good times. (Choke and gasp.) If you do not already have it at home, you will not be getting it.

I have to chuckle at the thought of keeping a couple hundred at home. That is what it takes to fill the tank on my suburban. As a society we have gotten use to NOT having a bunch of cash on hand............ just pull out the plastic of one form or another and away you go. If you want an example of how much you need to keep on hand, try going for a couple weeks where you pay for everything in cash........... bills, fuel, meals, sodas, repairs.............. everything. You will be shocked at how much cash you need.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

On the other side of this. I have had just under 2k stashed in my house at one time, and a relative took it upon themselves to relieve me of my money. After i finally got them to admit it, i used it as a down payment on a jeep. My aunt had a similar incident with 5k in her safe.

Some yes, a good amount to be determined on an individual basis yes, all of it, hell no!


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Makwa said:


> Sadly, once you stick the money in the bank it is not really your money any longer. It is an investment in the bank. LOL
> 
> If we actually had a SHTF event the banks would close and restrict withdrawals. As other posters have described there are already lots of restrictions on how much of "your money" you can take out during the good times. (Choke and gasp.) If you do not already have it at home, you will not be getting it.
> 
> I have to chuckle at the thought of keeping a couple hundred at home. That is what it takes to fill the tank on my suburban. As a society we have gotten use to NOT having a bunch of cash on hand............ just pull out the plastic of one form or another and away you go. If you want an example of how much you need to keep on hand, try going for a couple weeks where you pay for everything in cash........... bills, fuel, meals, sodas, repairs.............. everything. You will be shocked at how much cash you need.


Yea that is scary.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have two safes. I keep about 4 or 5 hundred in the gun safe and about the see in an upstairs safe.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I keep enough for two grocery runs. Also a little in Canadian dollars and some in Mexican Pesos. You never know.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> I keep enough for two grocery runs. Also a little in Canadian dollars and some in Mexican Pesos. You never know.


Maybe some Chinese Yaun too. Or Iranian Rial, you can get 27,344.33 IRR for each US dollar


----------



## John M (Jan 17, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I have two safes. I keep about 4 or 5 hundred in the gun safe and about the see in an upstairs safe.


This made me think that maybe you guys should all get some small fireproof containers for all that cashola. Just my two cents.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

John M said:


> This made me think that maybe you guys should all get some small fireproof containers for all that cashola. Just my two cents.


Mine is stored in my fire rated hand gun safe that is screwed to the floor from the inside LOL


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

I dont know why anyone would seriously answer some of the questions posted on this site.

Nobody has any cash. It all belongs to the fed. Want currency for the future? Learn a valuable trade.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I like this thread and read every post so far.

Certain things I have little commentary of value.

So I will share from the greatest wisdom of all.

Ecclesiastes 11:2New American Standard Bible (NASB)

Divide your portion to seven, or even to eight, for you do not know what*misfortune may occur on the earth.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Dubyagee said:


> I dont know why anyone would seriously answer some of the questions posted on this site.
> 
> Nobody has any cash. It all belongs to the fed. Want currency for the future? Learn a valuable trade.


Thank you for your insight.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

rjd25 said:


> Thank you for your insight.


Youre welcome.......


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

May I suggest
http://www.mint.ca/store/coins/50-for-50-fine-silver-coin-beaver-2015-prod2280263;jsessionid=2725F0F1A86AB49861D2CCC1FD80B94C.node1-1?rcmiid=ban|homepage|featuredcoins|$50%20for%20$50%20Fine%20Silver%20Coin%20-%20Beaver%20(2015)%20-%20$50.00|/store/coins/50-for-50-fine-silver-coin-beaver-2015-prod2280263;jsessionid=2725F0F1A86AB49861D2CCC1FD80B94C.node1-1&

It's harder to spend so you won't be as likely too. There is a little PM value to it in case we hyper inflate a good dollar value if we deflate



rjd25 said:


> I am starting to keep some cash in the house, I was wondering how much you guys have on hand or if you don't want to share what do you think is a good amount to keep around in case of emergency?


----------

